# commercial faucet cartridge



## 02stangguy (Jun 3, 2018)

I need to replace this cartridge but can't find it. all I can find is hot and cold cartridge but not for the. is the diverter cartridge the same as the hot and cold?
its a saniguard. 
/Users/anncameron/Desktop/IMG_0027.jpg
/Users/anncameron/Desktop/IMG_0026.jpg
/Users/anncameron/Desktop/IMG_0025.jpg
/Users/anncameron/Desktop/IMG_0028-2.jpg


----------



## 02stangguy (Jun 3, 2018)

*pictures*

pictures


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Did you try the putty trick?


----------



## 02stangguy (Jun 3, 2018)

ok just did the intro thing. whats the putty trick


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

02stangguy said:


> ok just did the intro thing. whats the putty trick


There is no putty trick. They were messing with you until you posted an intro.
Here’s a page for Chicago Encore faucets.

https://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/CHG-Encore-Stems-and-Cartridges-s/2838.htm


----------



## 02stangguy (Jun 3, 2018)

haha ok thank you. all I am seeing is hot or cold cartridge. what one would be the cartridge for the pre since faucet or whatever thats called? could I just use either a hot or cold?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks like just a regular cartridge. You should of pulled one to see if its the same thing.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

The spout is probably not in the pre rinse faucet spec sheet. The spout is normally an add on and has its own spec sheet. Quick look and I would say it is an encore prerinse with an add on kl55 spout.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## 02stangguy (Jun 3, 2018)

ok great thanks a lot. so this should be the replacement then right ?

http://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/Component-Hardware-KL55-Y010-p/enc-kl55-y010.htm


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

02stangguy said:


> ok great thanks a lot. so this should be the replacement then right ?
> 
> http://www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com/Component-Hardware-KL55-Y010-p/enc-kl55-y010.htm


I can't say for sure since I'm not dealing with the faucet myself. I just randomly Googled the saniguard name on the handle and it came up with encore as the actual faucet and the saniguard is just the special finish on the faucet. I then Googled encore pre rinse faucet spec sheet and what I saw seemed to look right. Don't hold me reliable for it, but rather research it yourself.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------

